# Hand sew rat cage liners?



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've wanted to try cage liners with my 3 boys (2 cages) for a while but i can't find any way to do it that isn't £60+

Has anyone ever managed to hand sew any with success? Or have any advice for trying to do it 

Thanks


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never hand sown cage liners since I have a sowing machine, but I don't think it would be that difficult because it would be just like sewing a pillow case. Just make sure that you have all of the dimensions in the right place, and make sure that you leave an inch and a half of space because cage liners do tend to shrink in the wash. I would draw a line with a piece of chalk that you can see to make sure you are sewing it straight. This happens to be one of my small issues when I hand sew things.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I've also never sewn my liners, (though I plan to soon), but I watched many helpful videos on Youtube on how to make them. You can cut two pieces of fleece the size of the shelf you're lining, as well as an absorbent towel. Place your fleece on top of each other and put the towel on top of them. Sew them all together and flip inside out.  Hope this helps! Look up the videos if you're confused. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

What type of cage do you have?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

It wouldn't be hard. The biggest thing would be the time involved sewing it by hand. I would never buy a sewing machine just for rat stuff, but I see as a hobby and got mine for around $100. If you plan to sew a lot in the future ty hey are a good investment.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually just sewed my new liners tonight. I don't have a sewing machine so I had to do it by hand and honestly, its super easy. I just laid the cage pan on the fabric, cut around it twice and sewed the two together, leaving one end open so I could just slip it on. I only sewed the liners for the upper level of my DFN and each took maybe 10 minutes. I didn't feel like doing all that sewing tonight to get the bigger pan done so I just used binder clips. But it could be done easily I'm guessing.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you have an absorbent layer, Andy? Cage odor can be increased if their if there is no towel or puppy pad below the fleece to absorb the urine. You probably already know this, but I'm just wondering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I do use puppy pee pads under them. With the new slip on fleece I made tonight I taped down the side where I pulled the fleece up so it didn't bunch up. With the bigger liner that I clipped down I just laid them out. Still trying to use up the cheap pads I bought a while ago so more washes are needed for now. Soon I'll invest in decent pads or make a thicker layer of fleece to wick the pee down. But for a bit, I don't mind changing out pads and wiping down the pans between washes. I bought way more pee pads than I needed lol


----------

